# Mercury, how to tell?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Acidlittle said he had some silver dimes that had mercury in it. How can you tell if it has mercury? :?:


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

No, you misunderstood, they are called Mercury dimes because they are thought to depict the Roman God Mercury. They are just dimes minted from 1916 to 1945. they are 90% silver and 10% copper in composition.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

that is right on, a funny coincidence in some poorer countries they pan for gold, pour mercury in the water to absorb the gold, them burn it till only the gold is left, extremely toxic stuff


----------

